# Bleeding/cramping at 8 weeks -- normal?



## eliotsmommy (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm awaiting a call back from my midwife, but in the meantime, I'm going a little crazy here.

Yesterday afternoon during sex, my husband & I noticed a small amount of blood. I looked in a couple of my pregnancy books, and apparently that's fairly common during the first trimester (I'm 8 weeks along), and nothing to worry about if not accompanied by cramping. Whew...

But the (light) bleeding has continued (it's getting close to 24 hours later) -- similar to what you have on the last day or two of your period, but more red than brown -- and I do have mild cramping.

Not knowing whether this is normal or cause for concern (the beginning of a miscarriage) is really troubling right now. Anyone have any words of wisdom/advice?


----------



## beachlover (Sep 14, 2007)

Honestly there really is no way to know without eitherr an u/s or just waiting it out. Unless you are one of the lucky ones that can get a h/b by doppler early on.

Bleeding after intercourse is pretty common, but is usually just spotting, although a really irritated cervix could bleed a bit more especially if your cervix is low and is continuing to be irritated just by normal activity etc.

Sometimes though if you were going to m/c anyways the act of intercourse and orgasm, will just bring out the blood that might have been pooled inside having not come out, or just hurried things along that would have happened in a few days anyways.

It could be a bunch of other things too, a polyp on your cervix or a blood clot behind the placenta etc., that could all end up with a healthy pregnancy. So really only your m/w and time will be able to give you the answers you seek.

((((HUGS))) I know how hard it is.


----------



## eliotsmommy (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks, Kat -- my midwife did call back, and basically said the same thing. She said it's reassuring that it was intercourse that caused the bleeding, but maybe not so reassuring that I'm having mild cramps. An ultrasound would confirm whether the baby was okay or not, or we can wait and see what happens. I asked what I could expect if this does become a miscarriage, and she said the bleeding and cramping would likely get worse. Since there's not much I can do either way, I'm going to give it some time (until tomorrow) and see whether it worsens, stops, or holds steady -- and unless it stops, I'll call to schedule an ultrasound tomorrow. (She said to call her either way.)

I suppose I could have just scheduled the ultrasound right away, but really, I think I'm not ready to deal with a definite miscarriage situation. I want to hope, if that makes sense?


----------



## Mamatoto2 (Sep 2, 2002)

Google subchorionic hemorrhage. Get an US and ask specifically if there appears to be an SCH and go from there. I had my first episode of period-like bleeding at exactly 8 weeks. I;m still here at almost 37 weeks, but the pregnancy hasn't exactly been easy/uneventful and knowing about the SCH sooner than later helped me prepare emotionally and physically for a successful outcome and the bumps in the road.

Good luck to you!


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

I had on an off bleeding during this pregnancy from week 3 until week 15. At week 8 I had bleeding + cramping so I went to the ER. I was sure I was having a miscarriage. But the ultrasound looked clean and my bean is still with me. So it can, actually, be okay. Hang in there. I know how rough it can be. My OB did tell me to not DTD for at least 3 weeks after any bleeding, just because it complicates issues. That was a long dry spell for us.


----------



## kelantan (Oct 23, 2009)

In my first pregnancy, i began bleeding somewhat heavily around 6-7 weeks and it continued until about 8 weeks. And my little guy is here and happy and wonderful. Especially with it being after intercourse, it's pretty normal. If you are worried, you could do pelvic rest and just try to stay off your feet. That really helped me.


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

Hoping you've stopped bleeding.









I bled at about 7 weeks, red and scary and with clots, and it went on and off eventually turning brown and going away at 12 weeks. I had a SCH that resolved itself. At 14 weeks the SCH was gone.

Lots and lots of mamas bleed and are just fine. My MW's recomendation is bedrest for 48 hours and then again if the bleeding returns.


----------



## eliotsmommy (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry to report that the bleeding and cramping continued. Cramps got much, much worse, and I miscarried last night (confirmed by ultrasound today).









Thank you all for your support. Wish I had better news, but I know there was probably a good reason for this pregnancy to end now -- and at least the worst is over and happened relatively quickly. I think I'm a little in shock, still, but it was good to know for sure and to not have to wait around for the inevitable to happen.


----------



## Ashes (Aug 17, 2009)

eliotsmommy, I am so sorry to hear this. I have been reading this thread and wasn't sure what advice to give because nobody ever really knows what is going to happen when there is bleeding and cramping. Hope you are healing and finding peace. Take as much time as you need. *hugs*


----------



## BumkinsMum (Sep 10, 2003)

Take heart mama, you're handling this well. Hugs to you.


----------



## beachlover (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh Big ((((((HUGS))))) I'm so sorry for your loss.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## happythistle (Aug 19, 2007)

so sorry to hear this - take care.


----------



## Mamatoto2 (Sep 2, 2002)

Very sorry to hear of your loss. Healing vibes....


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Big







s


----------

